# [Courte échelle] Ebuilds : Un effort commun d'enrichissement

## boozo

'alute   :Very Happy: 

Je m'excuse par avance pour ce titre peu évocateur mais je ne savais comment formuler cela.

Voilà l'idée : suite à l'acceptation dans le cvs d'une proposition d'ebuild sur bugzilla, et à la gentille réponse qui m'a été faite (après un joli savon concernant mes collisions de versionning par négligence  :Embarassed:  ), je me suis dit que nous pourrions tous contribuer à enrichir l'arbre officiel selon nos découvertes de programmes non référencés ou sur des mises à jours.

Je sais bien que certains le font déjà depuis bien longtemps de leur propre initiative mais pourquoi ne pas coordonner tout çà pour en accroitre l'efficacité ?  

Des docs sont disponibles et les listes existent pour ce faire mais pour celles et ceux n'entravant rien en python ou nouveau sur la distribution... ce n'est pas toujours très simple ; et la crainte de poster sur bugzilla l'est encore plus  :Mr. Green: 

Pourtant certains se tiennent très au courant des projets emmergeant dans certains domaines ou selon leurs passions alors, c'est dommage de laisser perdre ou plutôt de laisser cette charge durement acquise au seuls développeurs/mainteneurs thématiques non ?

Alors pourquoi ne pas créer un projet hébergé sur un trax ou faire un post spécifique - je ne sais pas si c'est viable ni sous quel formalisme cela pourrait être entrepris - qui soit coordonné par qq'un d'expérimenté en la matière un Bodhisattva par exemple, pour aider à la mise en oeuvre, au conseil (une checklist/méthodologie de ce qui est à faire en séquence, fédérer plusieurs testeurs avec différents achitectures sur un programme, recenser des projets potentiellement intéressant, etc) ces utilisateurs actifs ou désireux de l'être ? et pourquoi pas l'étendre par la suite si cella fonctionne...

Bref, je pense que ce serait sympatique pour nous de le réaliser après a vous de me dire si je suis retombé dans mon vice et ai, une fois de plus, sombré dans l'utopie sur ce coup-là   :Wink: 

A bientôt de vous lire.

----------

## nemo13

bonjour Boozo,

Ton idée est très sympathique car pour ceux qui ont une compréhension ...limitée  :Crying or Very sad:   de la langue anglaise, même s'ils ont un embryon d'idée ben , ils se la gardent dans la poche car ils ne peuvent communiquer aisément.

Et c'est gaché.

A+:jlp

titre : [ pied à l'étrier ] ?  [courte échelle] ? [entraide] ?  :Wink: 

----------

## truc

Je trouve cette idée très bonne, même si je ne suis pas tout à faire sûr, d'avoir saisie les éventuelles subtilitées... En gros, l'idée serait de créer un thread dans lequel on mettrait nos effort en commun, pour apporter de nouveaux ebuild à l'arbre, et éventuellement proposer des bumps c'est bien ça? 

Moi j'aime bien l'idée, d'autant plus que ça peut-être très formateur, y'en a toujours qui en savent plus sur un domaine que sur les autres! Je suis pour, et je le dis haut et fort!

----------

## geekounet

 *truc wrote:*   

> Moi j'aime bien l'idée, d'autant plus que ça peut-être très formateur, y'en a toujours qui en savent plus sur un domaine que sur les autres! Je suis pour, et je le dis haut et fort!

 

+1

----------

## netfab

Salut,

Juste pour dire que cette idée m'intéresse au plus haut point également.

Pourquoi ne pas créer un forum dédié pour cela ? Parce qu'avec un thread, çà risque de devenir rapidement ingérable non ?

----------

## billiob

 *boozo wrote:*   

> Voilà l'idée : suite à l'acceptation dans le cvs d'une proposition d'ebuild sur bugzilla, et à la gentille réponse qui m'a été faite (après un joli savon concernant mes collisions de versionning par négligence  ), je me suis dit que nous pourrions tous contribuer à enrichir l'arbre officiel selon nos découvertes de programmes non référencés ou sur des mises à jours.

 

Tu as eu de la chance toi   :Crying or Very sad:  : je n'ai pas eu de réponse à ma dernière proposition d'ebuild il y a deux semaines.

C'est une bonne idée quand même. Quand j'aurais le temps, j'essayerais de m'occuper de paquets relatif à tcl/tk.

----------

## boozo

Et bien merci à tous pour cet accueil... et je n'en doutais pas à vrai dire   :Smile: 

@ nemo13 : oui la langue peut-être un frein à n'en pas douter donc c'est a mettre dans le sac également.

Et our le titre.. je corrige merci   :Wink: 

@ truc : non non tu as très bien compris l'idée en fait. Il s'agirait d'aider chaque nouveau "proposant" à réaliser son bump ou la création d'un ebuild de novo ainsi de proche en proche on accroit la charge pour les suivants. Pour ce qui est des nuances, peut-être qu'une proposition permettra une fédération d'individus autour d'un test sur différentes architectures en amont cad avant de soumettre le bump, voire faire émerger de nouveau projets à l'exemple de celui de Trevoke qui sait.   :Wink: 

@ NetFab :  Certes le formalisme reste à discuter. Cependant, il me semble judicieux de conserver une lisibilité sur ce forum car il centralise d'une part, un maximum d'informations et permettrait également d'orienter les nouvelles propositions et arrivants. Enfin, c'est selon moi un effort de mutualisation des ressources sous toutes ses formes pour nous enrichir et enrichir l'offre de service de portage et non une tentative de dissidence   :Wink:   mais les projets peuvent toujours faire des petits si c'est pertinent...

@ billiob : bah c'était juste un bump donc rien de bien méchant qd même...

mais le retard doit-être dû à la priorité des tickets je pense... t'inquiètes... ils vont te répondrent.

Bref, merci encore et n'hésitez pas à faire des suggestion pour enrichir ma proposition   :Very Happy: 

Mais au fait ?! Qu'en pensent nos modérateurs ?!

----------

## truc

 *billiob wrote:*   

> Quand j'aurais le temps, j'essayerais de m'occuper de paquets relatif à tcl/tk.

 

Avant que tu te penches sur un truc déjà fait, y'a déjà des ebuilds pour  tcl-8.5.0 et tk-8.5.0 Get aMSN to use anti-aliased fonts (with ebuilds)  :Wink:  et voila, c'est parti, pour l'aventure  :Smile:  !

----------

## ghoti

En somme, tu chercherais notamment à regrouper des topic de ce genre-ci ?

Bonne idée qui mérite d'être creusée !

Pour ma part, je serais également en faveur d'un sous-forum.

----------

## truc

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> En somme, tu chercherais notamment à regrouper des topic de ce genre-ci ?
> 
> Bonne idée qui mérite d'être creusée !
> 
> Pour ma part, je serais également en faveur d'un sous-forum.

 

j'avais également pensé au sous forum mais n'osait en parler.. puisque tout le monde s'y met, alors, je plussoi l'idée :Smile: 

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

Franchement cela serra enrichissant pour tout le monde donc pas d'hésitation pour un sous forum...

                                                               @+

----------

## geekounet

Une voix de plus pour le sous-forum, je trouve aussi que ce sera plus pratique  :Smile: 

----------

## boozo

@ ghoti : oui l'idée correpond pour partie à ce que j'ai pu lire dans ton lien   :Wink: 

concernant le sub forum la en revanche je ne sais pas trop... je crains que l'on assiste a un ersatz de celui que nous avons déjà non ? car comment coordonner l'effort et éviter au maximum la redondance ? C'est pourquoi il me semble qu'un système de tickets serait plus efficient... mais moins convivial je vous l'accorde   :Confused: 

bref, je crois qu'il faudrait peut-être une marche avant cela et je pense à qq'un d"expériementé qui ventile au mieux et maintienne la cohérence globale maintenant la forme idéale pour ce faire... ?!

Je pense qu'en creusant un peu on pourrait arriver à mettre sur pied qqch de pas mal et surtout d'innovant cad qui apporte un petit plus structurant qui puisse faire école ou a défaut, soit l'embryon d'un projet plus vaste dans le futur qui sait   :Wink: 

Bon j'exagère surement un peu, mais ne peut-on se prendre à réver de créer qqch tous ensemble ?

Je ne suis certes pas le plus qualifié pour la chose ce en quoi l'expérience de certains ici serait d'un précieux secours ; toutefois il me plairait bien de miser mes six axones encore valides pour tenter l'Aventure  :Very Happy: 

PS: les modos font du ski ?   :Laughing: 

----------

## E11

Pour le sous-forum, ne peut-on pas pensé à simplement garder les topics en cours dans le forum générale et puis après un moment les "switcher" dans un forum spécifique ? 

Ou du moins essayé d'avoir un lien dans chaque (sous-forum et forum principale ) qui ferait que pendant le gros de la discucion on ne manque rien en étant dans le forum principale et qui a comme avantage, que le topic ne tombe pas totalement dans l'oubli une fois celui-ci "clos" (sans activité durant un moment... ) ?

Fin c'est une idée que je propose mais je la trouve assez intéressante dans certains cas... 

Voilà, sinon globalement ça m'intéresse pas mal cette histoire ! ( Mis à part que de ce côté là j'y connais pas grand chose lol  :Very Happy: )

PS : C'est quoi un Bodhisattva ? (fin c'est qui plutôt  :Very Happy:  )

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

Pas besoin de système de tickets car je ne pense pas que qqu'un va venir proposer n'importe quoi...histoire de faire le malin...Il me semble que personne ne vient ds le sous forum faire un tuto sur un domaine ou il n'est pas  convaincu de ses dires...En plus ce projet est quand même de haut niveau donc sélectif de part son propos...Un guide de participation doit être édité...Ensuite boite à idées , topic et gestion à  chaud...Il faut quand même démarrer modestement et ne pas trop se prendre la tête sur la forme car l'essentiel sera ailleurs...just my opinion   :Twisted Evil:  ...

                                                           @+

----------

## titoucha

Je suis pour, car c'est vrai que la langue est vraiment un frein (dans mon cas), je me débrouille mais pas assez pour aller sur bugzilla.

Sa peut être qu'enrichissant.

Qant à la forme je suis plus pour un sous forum.

----------

## geekounet

 *E11 wrote:*   

> PS : C'est quoi un Bodhisattva ? (fin c'est qui plutôt  )

 

Ce sont les anciens modos, TGL et dioxmat par exemple  :Smile: 

----------

## TGL

Bravo boozo pour ta contrib' acceptée  :Wink: 

Juste par curiosité, c'était quoi le paquet ?

Sur ta proposition maintenant...  Globalement, j'aime beaucoup l'idée d'un bac à sable francophone pour s'entraider sur nos contributions.  Les points forts que j'y vois :

 un ebuild ou autre qui arrive sur bugs.g.o en étant déjà bien paufiné a beaucoup plus de chance de trouver preneur. Et plusieurs paires d'yeux sont rarement de trop pour arriver à un truc nickel, donc voilà, c'est une étape intermédiaire qui aiderait à faire des contributions qui aboutissent.

 c'est clair que pour le débutant, balancer direct sur bugs.g.o les petites bricoles qu'il a faites tout seul dans son coin est assez impressionant, voir carrement rebutant. Je pense que d'envoyer la même chose à une communauté plus restreinte, moins solennelle, et qu'on connait déjà pour sa bonne humeur (c'est du forum FR que je parle là  :Smile: ) dédramatiserait pas mal les choses et aiderait à franchir le pas.

 oui, les docs Gentoo sont bien faites et assez abondantes, mais non, elles ne répondront jamais à toutes les questions qu'on est susceptible de se poser quand on écrit un ebuild. Perso, mon premier je l'ai fait il y a 4 ans (c'était pas terrible d'ailleurs  :Smile: ), et je m'interroge encore régulièrement sur des détails à la noix.  Dans ces cas là, rien de tel que d'avoir qlqpart où en discuter avec d'autres.  C'est d'ailleurs un peu dans cet esprit que récemment j'ai fait cette proposition (un truc du même genre, mais anglophone, par mailing-list, et avec l'objectif d'impliquer un max de vrais devs pour les questions délicates).

 le développement de Gentoo se fait exclusivement en anglais, et ça en écarte probablement certains contributeurs potentiels. Avoir des intermédiaires francophones les aideraient je pense. Et même pour ceux qui ne font pas un blocage complet sur l'anglais, bah ça reste agréable de pouvoir discuter de tout ça dans sa langue maternelle. Perso j'ai moins la flemme d'expliquer un truc un peu long en français qu'en anglais.

Sur la forme que ça pourrait prendre, qlqs remarques en vrac :

 un seul thread, c'est vraiment riquiqui. Une bonne revue d'un ebuild, avec quelques digressions, peut facilement faire un thread à elle toute seule.

 un sous-forum d'entrée de jeu, c'est au contraire un peu mettre la charrue avant les bufs à mon avis. On ne sait pas encore quelle sera la fréquence de tels posts, et on aura l'air bête si y'a un post tous les mois.

 donc si ça doit se passer ici, je suggère plutôt qu'on utilise des threads distincts dans le forum général, avec une balise spécifique qui permettrait de les reconnaitre (genre "[CONTRIB]", enfin c'est exemple hein). Il sera toujours temps de changer plus tard si on sent que ça devient nécéssaire.

 j'ajouterais volontier un topic d'index, un peu comme pour les docs du temps où l'on n'avait pas de sous-forum. Pas la peine que quelqu'un soit responsable d'éditer le top post régulièrement ceci dit : on peut imaginer que quand quelqu'un fait un post [CONTRIB], il le signale et pointe en réponse au thread d'index (histoire de rameuter ceux qui y sont abonnés). Ensuite, une fois que son thread est clos (quand l'ebuild a été jugé bon pour bugzilla par exemple), il est invité à éditer sa réponse pour y lister ce qu'il y a eu d'intéressant dans son thread (quels points techniques se sont trouvés abordés, quelles grosses erreurs avaient été faites, etc.). Pas besoin de détailler évidemment (y'a toujours le lien vers son thread pour les détails), mais la lecture de ce topic d'index devrait pouvoir ressembler à un genre de FAQ.

 utiliser le forum n'est pas, techniquement, idéal. On a souvent besoin par exemple d'accompagner un ebuild d'un ou deux petits patchs, donc tout ça dans des balises [ code ], bah ça fait vite pas mal de copier/coller pour qui aurait l'intention de tester un peu la chose. Et ça ne permet pas de faire par exemple un rsync d'un overlay du forum french, ou ce genre de chose. Enfin bref, pour plein de raisons, oui, c'est critiquable.  Mais d'un autre côté, le forum c'est idéal pour que ça reste entre nous dans la bonne humeur, et qu'on oublie pas que ça existe.  Je participerai probablement plus volontier et fréquement ici que sur un site ouaibe séparé (un peu comme j'oublie tout le temps l'existence du wiki francophone).  L'un dans l'autre, perso je préfère ça, et tant pis si c'est un peu plus galère à l'usage.

 perso je ne vois pas ce système comme réservé aux nouveaux ebuilds (ou bumps). Il y a bien d'autres types de contributions utiles, et c'est autant de sujets qui auraient aussi le droit de faire l'objet de threads [CONTRIB]. Bon, évidemment, y'a moins besoin de paires d'yeux sur, par exemple, un patch de deux lignes qui fixe la compilation d'un paquet par gcc-4.1.  Mais quand même, il ne faut pas se fermer cette porte a priori.  Et les questions sur, par exemple, la rédaction de rapports de bugs (du genre "j'ai un truc qui segfault mais je ne sais pas comment en faire un bug report utile") devraient aussi pouvoir se retrouver là dedans. Ainsi que des posts purement documentaires (avantage de la simple balise : ils peuvent à la fois être dans le sous-forum doc & astuces, et avoir la balise [CONTRIB]). 

Un autre truc que je pense nécessaire de souligner pour tous ceux qui attendent avec impatience ce système d'entraide pour faire leurs premiers ebuilds et complèter enfin Gentoo des paquets qui lui manque : attention, la contribution de nouveaux ebuilds ne va pas sans son lot de déception et frustration. Il y a deux choses à garder en tête :

 ajouter de nouveaux ebuilds à Portage est la moins prioritaire des tâches pour les développeurs. Ce qui compte avant tout, c'est de maintenir dans un bon état ceux déjà existants, de régler les vrais bugs, etc.,  et ça suffit souvent à les occuper pleinement.

 quand un développeur accepte un nouvel ebuild que vous avez proposé, il ne se contente pas de recevoir un cadeau bien emballé, loin de là. La revue exhaustive de l'ebuild (est-ce que tout est bien fait, et est-ce que tout ce qui est fait est justifiable) demande souvent autant de temps que son écriture. Et à ça, il faut ajouter qu'en officialisant un nouveau paquet, le développeur s'engage à assumer la charge de boulot que ça entrainera dans les mois ou années à venir : correction des bugs, revision bumps, etc.  Globalement, le dev aura toujours plus de boulot que le contributeur initial.

Bref voilà, il ne faut pas trop s'étonner si certaines de vos contributions restent indéfiniment endormies sur bugzilla. Dites vous que ça valait le coup quand même, parceque ça aurait pu marcher, et parceque votre ebuild vous en avez profité vous, ainsi que d'autres qui l'auront trouvé depuis. Et puis qui sait, à force de contribution et si vous en avez envie, vous deviendrez peut-être dev un jour, et là vous pourrez déterrer vos vieux ebuilds une bonne fois pour toute...

Bon, voilà, c'est tout pour l'instant (et désolé pour l'orthographe, flemme de me relire là...).

 *E11 wrote:*   

> PS : C'est quoi un Bodhisattva ?

 

Un genre de vieux con qui fait des posts plus verbeux que la moyenne  :Laughing: 

----------

## anigel

 *boozo wrote:*   

> PS: les modos font du ski ?  

 

J'en ai fait une fois... L'ami qui m'y avait traîné, je ne l'ai jamais revu, à cause d'un "accident" bête de "planter de bâton"... Bon, blague à part, parfois, quand une suggestion d'envergure est faite, on prend un peu de temps pour y réfléchir  :Wink: . Et puis, surtout, j'étais absent ce week-end  :Laughing:  !

Bref, en relisant tout ça calmement ce matin, je me suis dit : oui mais... Et puis TGL a mis en forme exactement ce que j'avais en tête (c'est la commounion spiritouelle  :Question:  ), donc je vais faire très simple :

 *TGL wrote:*   

> ... plein de choses avec lesquelles je suis entièrement d'accord !

 

Je laisse le soin aux collègues de laisser leur avis perso aussi. Pour le moment, nous en sommes au stade de l'idée, mais si dans un futur plus ou moins proche tout ça prend de l'ampleur, vous pourrez compter sur nous pour mettre à disposition un max d'outils pour que tout ça devienne plus "formel", avec la visibilité qui va avec.

Amicalement,

----------

## yoyo

 *boozo wrote:*   

> PS: les modos font du ski ?  

 [/quote]Comment t'as deviné (le week-en fut fort agréable d'ailleurs) ??

Concernant l'idée émise ici je suis l'avis de TGL et Anigel. Sur le fond l'idée est excellente (et comment sait-on qu'une idée est excellente ? C'est quand on se dit "mais pourquoi je n'y ai pas pensé ?"  :Wink:  ).

Sur la for(u)me, il est clair que le forum est plus réactif et plus convivial mais également moins pratique. Un sous-forum me semble excessif pour l'instant (tant qu'on ne sait pas dans quelles proportions l'idée va être suivie par la communauté sur moyen/long terme). Aussi l'idée d'un thread (éventuellement en sticky) regroupant les liens et les commentaires des participants me paraît judicieux. La balise "standard" également. J'ajouterai aussi des liens vers la doc officielle et éventuellement un petit how-to dans le sous-forum.

Pour ce qui est des tests, patchs etc. il serait peut-être envisageable de demander la contribution de www.gentoofr.org pour mettre en place un overlay ou un bugzilla. Mais cela représente une somme de travail supplémentaire importante, simplement pour mettre le tout en place (sans compter la BP et l'espace disque).

Enjoy !

----------

## boozo

@ TGL :  l'ebuild bah... ce n'était rien qu'une simple mise à niveau de chemtool bref une ligne à modifier rien de bien terrible en fait mais bon attendu mon niveau, a mes yeux c'est déjà la Lune   :Laughing: 

mais je reviens à la question... en fait tu as très bien synthétisé les choses un sandbox pour faciliter le travail des devs par nos tests successifs préalables (assurer que la forme soit correcte, tester une ou deux architectures, etc.) et accroitre la ainsi la vitesse d'intégration ou des mises à jours.

 *TGL wrote:*   

>  un ebuild ou autre qui arrive sur bugs.g.o en étant déjà bien paufiné a beaucoup plus de chance de trouver preneur. Et plusieurs paires d'yeux sont rarement de trop pour arriver à un truc nickel, donc voilà, c'est une étape intermédiaire qui aiderait à faire des contributions qui aboutissent.

 

En corrolaire et par réciprocité, chacun pourra y apprendre la méthodologie par l'expérience (comment faire pour en réaliser seuls et correctement, une sorte de faq annotée pour eviter des écueils classiques et leurs contournements, etc.)   :Smile: 

par ailleurs je viens de lire dans ton lien que tu avais déjà creusé la question mais les choses ne sont pas incompatible et loin de là. C'est même probablement un niveau suppérieur à implémenter et qui concernerait des individus plus expérimentés en qualité de rapporteurs et seuls capable de critiquer/solutionner des pb précis ou purement techniques avec des officiels par exemple.

De surcroit, cette structuration au sein du forum - qui est à mon sens, et comme tu le souligne, à conserver pour éviter la diffusion de l'energie mise en oeuvre dans différents lieux (forum distinct, www externalisé,...) et ainsi concentrer l'effort et sa médiatisation ; et pour d'autres raisons qui ne ferait que te paraphraser - Bref, ainsi formalisé, cela peu facilement s'étendre aux autres forums également si l'expérience s'avère productive   :Wink:   a défaut on fera "mumuse" dans notre coin au gré des envies de chacun

Sinon il a effectivement des particularités lié l'exercice et auxquelles je n'avais pas songé (la longueur des threads du fait de l'insertion de code, patchs, etc) mais c'est surement un moindre mal en effet que de procéder ainsi et au besoin, on corrigera le tir dans le futur en fonction.

 *TGL wrote:*   

>  perso je ne vois pas ce système comme réservé aux nouveaux ebuilds (ou bumps). Il y a bien d'autres types de contributions utiles, et c'est autant de sujets qui auraient aussi le droit de faire l'objet de threads [CONTRIB]. ....
> 
> ... il ne faut pas se fermer cette porte a priori. Et les questions sur, par exemple, la rédaction de rapports de bugs (du genre "j'ai un truc qui segfault mais je ne sais pas comment en faire un bug report utile") devraient aussi pouvoir se retrouver là dedans. Ainsi que des posts purement documentaires (avantage de la simple balise : ils peuvent à la fois être dans le sous-forum doc & astuces, et avoir la balise [CONTRIB])

 

Entièrement d'accord avec toi, c'est même une excellente idée et qui plus est, dans l'axe de la diffusion du Savoir qui en découle  :Wink: 

Concernant le "dernier truc" : c'est justement du fait de cette politique de gestion qui est par ailleurs tout-à-fait justifiée, que nous pourrions apporter une plus value en effectuant dans notre bac à sable  le maximum de tests pour leur faciliter la tâche et obtenir en contre partie l'effet escompté par chaque "proposant"   :Smile: 

* devenir dev officiel gentoo ??? pauvre de moi ! y'a pas le moindre risque !  :Laughing:  *

 *TGL wrote:*   

> Dites vous que ça valait le coup quand même, parceque ça aurait pu marcher, et parceque votre ebuild vous en avez profité vous, ainsi que d'autres qui l'auront trouvé depuis.

 

Exactement, aucun travail n'est inutile... chacun apporte sa pierre à l'édifice et si petite soit-elle, elle sera peut-être une clé de voûte pour d'autres ; et ne serait-ce que pour soit même   :Wink: 

Voilà... v'ai verbé auffi... pour pas grand chose mais bon j'ai un volant moteur allégé et je prends des tours comme un rien  :Mr. Green: 

Bien à vous en attendant d'autres commentaires

PS: J'ai un ebuild qui attend dont les sources sont sur svn si ça vous tente pour commencer   :Laughing:  

[Edit] @ Ani & yoyo : oui je pense qu'on a les bases pour faire un truc de sympatique et d'accessible (car c'est aussi le but de démystifier comme l'a dit TGL) ; il reste néanmoins à affiner les choses voire a faire un simili-prototype en sticky sur le forum uniquement pour voir si c'est jouable sur ces bases... après on avisera/réévaluera si ça prend tournure pour augmenter la charge   :Wink: 

edit : dsl les fautes sont dédiées a la sauce blanche qui me sert de cerveau ces jours ci 

----------

## TGL

 *boozo wrote:*   

>  *TGL wrote:*   Dites vous que ça valait le coup quand même, parceque ça aurait pu marcher, et parceque votre ebuild vous en avez profité vous, ainsi que d'autres qui l'auront trouvé depuis.  Exactement, aucun travail n'est inutile... 

  Sans oublier, comme je l'ai fait, le côté très formateur de l'exercice : à chaque fois qu'on package un truc, on en apprend un peu plus, sur les ebuilds bien sûr, mais aussi de façon plus générale sur de nombreux autres sujets (les autotools par exemple, si il y a eu des problèmes de configuration du paquet à régler, ou bien sur gcc si il y a eu des bugs de compil avec telle ou telle version, ou bien sur le système d'init de Gentoo si il y a besoin d'un script de service, etc.).

----------

## Mickael

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> Franchement cela serra enrichissant pour tout le monde...
> 
>                                                                @+

 

Bonjour,

je trouve l'idée très sympathique et cela serait réellement très enrichissant de voir la ponte d'un ebuilt jusqu'à son premier envol en passant par son éclosion, du point de vue d'un débutant comme moi. Vraiment très intéressant je vote pour, quand à la structure dans le forum et bien, je laisse la main aux modos, mais un stcky au début pour éviter que l'idée ne sombre trop vite dans les profondeurs du forum serait peut-être bienvenue (je vais dans le sens de yoyo, j'avais pas vu ou  lu?   :Rolling Eyes:  ).

Cordialement.

----------

## bibi.skuk

Ben voila, je pars une journée, et tout à été dit...

je ne puis que plussoyer, bonne idée, et peut etre que ca me motivera plus pour ecrire des ebuild (et que je comprendrait pour quoi les miens ne marchent pas  :Smile:  )

----------

## anigel

 *boozo wrote:*   

> par ailleurs je viens de lire dans ton lien que tu avais déjà creusé la question mais les choses ne sont pas incompatible et loin de là. C'est même probablement un niveau suppérieur à implémenter et qui concernerait des individus plus expérimentés en qualité de rapporteurs et seuls capable de critiquer/solutionner des pb précis ou purement techniques avec des officiels par exemple.

 

A ce niveau, je crains d'empiéter sur le bugzilla (quoique tout travail fait en amont soit acceptable, je ne dis pas le contraire) : je prendrais comme exemple le bug 122500, de Mike Auty, pour un ebuild de VMWARE Server. Lisez attentivement le thread, rempli de trucs et astuces extrêmements utiles. Il illustre bien le fait que le support de "vrais" mainteneurs gentoo n'est pas de trop, et je vois mal comment justifier cette demande, autrement que par la bonne volonté desdits mainteneurs, idéalement francophones, qui ont déjà plein de trucs sur le feu ^^.

 *boozo wrote:*   

> Concernant le "dernier truc" : c'est justement du fait de cette politique de gestion qui est par ailleurs tout-à-fait justifiée, que nous pourrions apporter une plus value en effectuant dans notre bac à sable  le maximum de tests pour leur faciliter la tâche et obtenir en contre partie l'effet escompté par chaque "proposant"  

 

Entièrement d'accord, je pense qu'on tient là la philosophie du projet : faire le maximum à notre niveau, sans préjuger du travail restant à faire sur bugs.g.o, et des éventuelles critiques (toujours à considérer constructives) qu'on pourra faire à ces projets qui auront demandé pas mal de temps.

 *boozo wrote:*   

> PS: J'ai un ebuild qui attend dont les sources sont sur svn si ça vous tente pour commencer   

 

K_s, Yoyo, et moi-même sommes à votre disposition pour tout projet !

----------

## PabOu

j'approuve également l'idée, et également celle d'un overlay "french-forums".

Par contre pour l'idée d'un tread sticky reprenant les liens vers d'autres posts, c'est un peu galère pour utiliser les fonctions de recherche.

----------

## BuBuaBu

Il y a peu de temps j'avais commencer un ebuild pour supertux en svn.

Donc voila le résultat.

```
# Copyright 1999-2006 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

 

inherit subversion eutils games

ESVN_REPO_URI="svn://svn.berlios.de/supertux/trunk"

ESVN_PROJECT="supertux"

ESVN_BOOTSTRAP="cd ./supertux; ./autogen.sh"

DESCRIPTION="A game similar to Super Mario Bros."

HOMEPAGE="http://supertux.berlios.de/"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~amd64 ~ppc ~sparc ~x86"

IUSE="opengl"

RDEPEND=">=media-libs/libsdl-1.2.4

   >=media-libs/sdl-image-1.2.2

   >=media-libs/sdl-mixer-1.2.5

   sys-libs/zlib

   dev-games/physfs"

DEPEND="${RDEPEND}

   || ( x11-libs/libXt virtual/x11 )"

pkg_setup() {

   if ! built_with_use media-libs/sdl-mixer mikmod ; then

      die "Please emerge sdl-mixer with USE=mikmod"

   fi

   games_pkg_setup

}

src_unpack() {

   subversion_src_unpack

   # We need to create the ChangeLog here

   TZ=UTC svn log -v "${ESVN_REPO_URI}" >ChangeLog

   if use !opengl

   then

      epatch ${S}/supertux/contrib/supertux-nogl.diff

   fi

}

src_compile() {

   cd ${S}/supertux

   egamesconf \

      --disable-dependency-tracking \

      --disable-debug \

      || die

   jam || die "emake failed"

}

src_install() {

   jam DESTDIR="${D}" \

      desktopdir=/usr/share/applications \

      icondir=/usr/share/pixmaps \

      install || die "make install failed"

   dodoc AUTHORS ChangeLog LEVELDESIGN README TODO

   prepgamesdirs

}

```

Voila, si ca pas a sa place, ce fera du boulot pour les modo (désolé)   :Very Happy: 

----------

